# 10.000



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

This is my 10.000th post here :e


----------



## Hawk (Mar 14, 2012)

I noticed you were approaching that number a few minutes ago. Congrats.
I'm not too far behind you. =)


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is my 10.000th post here :e


Where's the beer, then? :beergrin

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll have to swing by Rotterdam :e

Dammit, I need to change my tag line. It doesn't make sense now..


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 14, 2012)

I think these rankings and scores (think slashdot, stackoverflow, etc.) can be a overrated, but 10000 posts and a ratio of thanked to thanks of 1316/29 is impressive.  Very nice!


----------



## Beastie (Mar 14, 2012)

OLD FART!!! ROFLMAO

Your posts are definitely worth reading. Congratulations!


----------



## _martin (Mar 14, 2012)

Somebody mentioned beer ?  Got my pilsner in front of me - cheers then :beergrin


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is my 10.000th post here :e



Congrats! Now it's time to take a break and go outside. =)


----------



## bbzz (Mar 15, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is my 10.000th post here :e



Here's a little thanks! for all the time you spent here helping others.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 15, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is my 10.000th post here :e



You deserve a heartfelt thanks for your contributions through these 10 thousand+ posts! 

Hartelijk dank! :-D


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

I was just getting ready to post a compilation of Bikeshed pictures, damnit!

Thanks for all your help and input to everyone on the forums.

Now I just need to figure out how you have "Read the manual" && <specific topic> on speed dial for noob forum posters. Response time for that specific format has been clocked at under 10 seconds.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 15, 2012)

The internet is still wrong. Keep going.


----------



## overmind (Mar 21, 2012)

We must bring the beer!


----------



## enCyde (May 9, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The internet is still wrong. Keep going.




haha


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2012)

Keep posting


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2012)

I'm trying, I'm trying...


----------

